# Aires cc. en France...



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Bonjour,

Under the french CCI. link : www.campingcar-infos.com
you can now find the geographic situation of the aires in France.

New is to click at the town and than click on the symbol " Multimap ", it open the townmap and the aire is marked with a red circle, also with GPS coordinate.

You can also buy the CD with a lot of aires description in Europe for 15 euro.
You must contact our Webmaster Bruno Moquette under the URL above.

Je vous remercie de votre attention et vous souhaite un agréable séjour en France...

@micalement

duc ( the bavarian moderator at CCI... )


----------

